# Leaking incision



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

My puppy just got neutered, and his incision is leaking a little bit 4 days after surgery, no blood just a light fluid. Other than that the incision isn't swollen or anything. The vets office said he might be licking it. They said I should buy a bitter liquid to put on it. What happens if they lick the incision?


----------



## Teddy7 (Feb 10, 2005)

> My puppy just got neutered, and his incision is leaking a little bit 4 days after surgery, no blood just a light fluid. Other than that the incision isn't swollen or anything. The vets office said he might be licking it. They said I should buy a bitter liquid to put on it. What happens if they lick the incision?[/B]



Hi There,
I'd try to put him in a baby onsie. This way he will be unable to lick the incision and keep him warm at the same time. 

Ted had a clear fluid around his stitches. I think its just healing (like us if we had stitches). Rather than putting anything on it (bitter stuff) I'd just put a little sleeper onsie on him (that is, if he can stand wearing clothes!









Jackie & Teddy


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> My puppy just got neutered, and his incision is leaking a little bit 4 days after surgery, no blood just a light fluid. Other than that the incision isn't swollen or anything. The vets office said he might be licking it. They said I should buy a bitter liquid to put on it. What happens if they lick the incision?[/B]


If he is allowed to lick at it he might end up getting bacteria on it and infecting it or pulling a stitch out. I would try to find a baby onsie for him to wear until the stiches come out. I got about 4 or 5 for the girls to wear when they were spayed. That way i could put a clean one on them if the one that was on got dirty.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=129904
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was thinking baby onsie, too. Shouldn't she clean off any saliva he might have put on it with some peroxide or something first???

Do advise, because I will be going through this in 2 more months.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=129941
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would check with the vet first. Your not supposed to get the stiches wet for 14 days so I'm not sure if you can use perioxide.


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

How do you know when he has to go to the bathroom so you can take the onsie off?


----------



## Teddy7 (Feb 10, 2005)

> How do you know when he has to go to the bathroom so you can take the onsie off?[/B]


I just pull up the onsie when I let him outside to potty. I unsnap and resnap on the side so he doesn't get it wet or dirty.

I actually was asking about that in an earlier post but nobody responded. I use the onsie's because we live in Chicago and the snow is deep for Teddy..and the snow sticks to him something awful so I put it on and it protects his arms and underbelly. I just went out and got a premie pair of red pants and a onesie body suit and he can potty then I will put it on him to play with his sister outside. It is a pain, I know!!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Personally, I would go with the old stand--the cone. I know it is annoying, but they can chew through the onsie to get to the stitches. When we had Toby neutered, I planned to use the onsie on him and he wanted nothing more than to get at those stitches. He would even lick the onsie, therefore making the stitches wet! I gave up and used the cone. He wore it for two weeks with little to no problem. The only real problems we had with it were that he was so low to the ground, he kind of tripped over it if he was looking down. I also had to take it off so he could eat. I would take it off during the day and watch him VERY CLOSELY!


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

> Personally, I would go with the old stand--the cone. I know it is annoying, but they can chew through the onsie to get to the stitches. When we had Toby neutered, I planned to use the onsie on him and he wanted nothing more than to get at those stitches. He would even lick the onsie, therefore making the stitches wet! I gave up and used the cone. He wore it for two weeks with little to no problem. The only real problems we had with it were that he was so low to the ground, he kind of tripped over it if he was looking down. I also had to take it off so he could eat. I would take it off during the day and watch him VERY CLOSELY![/B]


oh that cone is dreadful, I can't stand seeing that on them...my heart breaks watching them try to get around. I will get the 30 dollar "no bite" collar before I go through that cone head thing, again.

PetSmart does sell the cones, if you deside to go that route.

*no lamp shades for me*


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I think the not licking is because the vet fears that he may remove a stitch. As far as peroxide I am not sure, it might dry the incision out too much, but I can't remember what I cleaned Sassy incision with. I do remember that I could not wait to give her a bath. That betadine (sp?) surgery smell is awful compared to what our baby's normally smell like.


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

Thank you all for the advice. I bought some bitter apple spray and sprayed it on the incision even though you're not supposed to get it wet, it didn't seem to bother it too much. Now I can give him a bath today. 

Have another question: My puppy stays in the crate all day while I'm at work and sometimes I leave him in there right after I get home because I have to do some things. Lately, when I let him out, he doesn't seem as excited to see me as he used to be. He goes to get something to eat or go potty. Has anyone else had this happen with their Malt?


----------

